# thanking naomi.. again :D



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

shes only gone and done it again, hehe 

went to naomi yesterday and came home with some of the most beautiful mice... EVER!!! im sooo pleased 

thank u sooo much x

will try and get some pictures later on to put up x x x


----------



## NaomiR (Feb 9, 2009)

me??

what??

here I am sat here minding my own business when Leigh comes along and STEALS loads of scrummy mice from right under my nose HOW is that MY fault???

I really could *not* be more innocent if I tried :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

